# [Tuto] Créer un raccourci clavier pour verrouiller l'écran



## Vinky (4 Février 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je propose un petit tuto, pour les gens comme moi, qui veulent pouvoir, rapidement et depuis un raccourci clavier, verrouiller son clavier.

J'ai regarder sur le net et j'ai eu un peu de mal à trouver une solution simple/efficace à ça. Les personnes qui utilisent Windows, connaissent le raccourci Windows+L mais sous mac rien du tout 

Je sais qu'il existe des solutions comme la demande de mot de passe en sortie de veille ou encore le savescreen. Mais ces solutions impliquent : L'extinction des activités pour la veille (pas cool si un téléchargement/calcul doit être arrêté juste parce que c'est la pause café au boulot) attendre le temps d'attente nécessaire pour qu'il se mette en route (pas du tout adapté au temps réel quoi...)

Restait la dernière solution d'ajouter l'icône "session" dans le menu, mais là c'est également un inconvénient supplémentaire (surtout pour les petites résolutions) c'est de la place prise sur la barre de menu, parfois bien remplie déjà  (et surtout exit le raccourci clavier tant voulu)

Après pas mal de recherche j'ai trouvé une solution plutôt simple à appliquer et surtout terriblement efficace  (fonctionnement parfaitement identique à la fonction windows+L de windows par exemple).

Quelques utilitaires existaient sur les anciennes versions de Mac OS X mais plus compatible avec Lion (dommage), d'où la recherche d'une astuce que j'ai trouvé et que je vous donne :



> Ouvrez Automator (dans le dossier Applications)
> Choisissez "service" comme modèle parmi ceux proposés.
> 
> 
> ...



La procédure a été trouvé ici Source (rendons à César ce qui appartient à César :king: )

En espérant que ça en aide quelques uns 

@MacGeneration : Pourquoi ne pas avoir créez une section Tutoriel pour y stocker toutes les astuces et aide ? (plutôt que seulement des sujets de demande d'aide et donc que des aides au cas par cas qui oblige à certaines personnes à se répéter pour aider les gens  ) Ca ferait une belle base de données vu certaines astuces vu un peu partout


----------



## wath68 (4 Février 2012)

J'ai plus rapide :

Préférences système / Mission Control / Coins actifs / ... Mettre le moniteur en veille.

Un simple glissé de souris dans un coin et l'écran est verrouillé.


Sinon sympa le tuto, il va surement servir à certains.


----------



## Vinky (4 Février 2012)

Salut,  Oui il y a plein de solutions pour pouvoir verrouiller l'écran sauf que malheur sèment sans raccourci clavier (ce qui dans le monde pro me semble indispensable pour se protéger rapidement) mais merci pour l'astuce en plus qui permettra une alternative supplémentaire


----------



## Vinky (4 Février 2012)

EDIT : Après vérification, wath68 on ne parle pas du tout de la même chose 

Moi je parle de verrouillage (pas juste d'extinction d'écran) Cela exige un mot de passe pour rentrer dans la session sans pour autant la fermer  Pour ta solution, le fait de baisser la luminosité au maximum est également fonctionnel


----------



## wath68 (4 Février 2012)

Tu actives la demande du mot de passe à la reprise et c'est verrouillé.


----------



## subsole (4 Février 2012)

Préférences système => Sécurité et confidentialité.


----------



## Vinky (4 Février 2012)

wath68 a dit:


> Tu actives la demande du mot de passe à la reprise et c'est verrouillé.






subsole a dit:


> Préférences système => Sécurité et confidentialité.



Sauf que ça implique demande mot de passe si il se met en veille (pas forcement ce que tout le monde souhaite non plus, perso je veux qu'il verrouille uniquement quand moi je le décide et rien d'autre)

Comme dit, c'est vraiment une solution alternative que je propose qui permet le raccourci clavier et le verrouillage uniquement à la demande (on peut bien sûr cumulé plusieurs solutions au besoin). Mon but était uniquement de faire un équivalent du Windows+L de Windows 

A noter que cette astuce permet également de créer des raccourcis clavier pour ouvrir une application (de la même manière) on peut presque tout faire comme raccourci clavier vu que ça appelle de l'invit de commande (ouvrir un fichier avec tel ou tel programme etc... suffit de mettre la ligne de commande qui nous intéresse  )


----------



## subsole (5 Février 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Préférences système => Sécurité et confidentialité.






Vinky a dit:


> Sauf que ça implique demande mot de passe si il se met en veille (pas forcement ce que tout le monde souhaite non plus, perso je veux qu'il verrouille uniquement quand moi je le décide et rien d'autre)



Personnellement, pour qu'il se verrouille à la demande, je couple l'option de "Sécurité et confidentialité"  avec le lancement  de l'économiseur d'écran par "un coin actif".






Préférences système => Bureau et éco. d'écran => Coins actifs ...


----------



## Sly54 (5 Février 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Personnellement, pour qu'il se verrouille à la demande, je couple l'option de "Sécurité et confidentialité"  avec le lancement  de l'économiseur d'écran par "un coin actif".
> 
> Préférences système => Bureau et éco. d'écran => Coins actifs ...



Pareil : machine verrouillée en 3 secondes top chrono, le temps que le curseur de ma souris aille dans le bon coin


----------



## Membre 166078 (5 Février 2012)

Sinon, pour mettre l'écran en veille, un petit raccourci clavier : "ctrl" + "shift" + "eject", avec l'option de "Sécurité et confidentialité" activée.


----------



## Vinky (5 Février 2012)

@parachuteman : Merci pour le raccourci clavier bien pratique également pour gagner un peu d'autonomie


----------



## subsole (8 Février 2012)

Une autre  :
Dossier Utilitaires => Trousseaux d'accès => Préférences, onglet Général et coche la case _"Afficher l'état du trousseau dans la barre des menus"_
Maintenant dans la barre des menus, clique sur le petit cadenas => Verrouiller l'écran.
Le MDP sera demandé pour dévérrouiller.


----------

